# Boer show doe critique?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey I found a registered 4 month old doeling that I like. They are asking 650$ for her. Is she worth it?

What do you think of her conformation?






































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty! There are some things I would definitely like to change about her, but overall she's nice! Is she FB? Does she have good genetics. On her looks alone I personally would not pay $650, but if she's FB and has good genetics she may very well be worth it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She is fb. I'm not a abga member so can't look up pedigree. It may be on the website of the ranch. Will look later


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What is her ABGA#? I can look her up for you.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

It's 10645054. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What would you change about her Crossroads?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If this is the same doe (Love'NM Mako's Fin?) she is 94% Purebred. She does have great genetics.  This is her grandsire: http://www.lovenmranch.com/shark.htm

I'd lengthen her body, give her more bone and lengthen her rump. Looks like she's put together well and has good muscling. I like her strong top too. A little steep rumped but not bad.

WARD JACK POT **ENNOBLED** 5/2012 (10488159)
LOVE'NM SHARK ATTACK (10538106)
LOVE'NM STARFISH (10457972)
Sire: LOVE'NM MAKO (10601036)
DER EASY MONEY **ENNOBLED** 5/2009 (10291021)
LOVE'NM EASY DOES IT (10457964)
RAWHIDE BO DEREK (10369501)
Animal: LOVE'NM MAKO'S FIN (10645054)
EGGSPENSE ACCOUNT **ENNOBLED** 6/2004 (10099249)
EGGSPOSURE ASSETS **ENNOBLED** 3/2009 (10257005)
EGGSPOSURE (10182117)
Dam: LOVE'NM MY T FINE (10535237)
TC1 3C99 (10137837)
ATACAMA'S THELMA **DOE OF EXCELLENCE** 3/2009 (10267927)
MERITT'S L.H. ABRA CA DABRA **DOE OF EXCELLENCE** 9/2007 (10267925)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She is a purebred, not a fullblood. She's just average. She likely would be "out horsed" at a goat show by does with more muscle. Though she is quite young still. That is a breeder of very good show goats, so this doe is probably getting fed very well, so I won't give her the excuse of needing more groceries.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So do you guys think she would be good for a few low key local shows, then a brood doe for goats for local fair kids? Or should I look for something else?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Like Tim said she'd probably be out-powered in the show ring, but I don't know what your competition is like. So she may make a good show doe depending on who you're competing with.  I'm sure she'd make a good brood doe. I'd pair her with a massive, long buck.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with the above. I'm not sure I'd pay $650 but that depends on your location too. We don't have a huge demand for quality show does so the price drops. She does have good genetics and potential to be a very nice older doe. She's what I call green- her time just hadn't came yet. Doesn't necessarily she means more food... just age .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's very pretty  
IMO and this is coming from a non-pro... I think she's really nice, but not worth $650 for the points the others have made. But I think it depends on how much YOU like her, and what does well in your area/your farm. 
What's the quality of the shows you want to attend? Average or higher quality/tougher competition? 

Depending on where you are & what goats are going for, I'd say shop around first, and if you keep coming back to her, then you know she's the one.

She may surprise us all


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Just wanting to attend average local shows. I've been looking for awhile and she's what I found...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

For local 4h type shows she may be ok. But for abga I'd want her deeper body, stouter boned and showing more maternal traits (true wedge shape ect). I think she is a very pretty, eye appealing doe but she doesn't have the bone or mass I prefer in show does.


----------



## TWBMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Knowing what we pay here for wethers $650 for her seems reasonable esp if you're thinking of using her for local kid prospects. Not everyone can afford Hummel goats. I like her but with her age she could go either way. Kind of young to decide. Just my two cents

Did you get her?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

